# Impact Collapsible Crate



## Stephen McLaughlin (Jul 8, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone out here has any experience with these crates or maybe know somebody that has. Thinking about getting 2 for my our mal and dutch, I love the idea of them being collapsible so I can move them from the truck to house or the field relatively easily. Just wondering if they are worth the money.
thanks.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Can you post a link?


----------



## David Winners (Apr 4, 2012)

http://www.icc-case.com/aluminum-dog-crates/

David Winners


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

I have the large collapsable unit and really like it. I got it second hand from a friend who sold his dog. It is a good combo of beefy and light, though my dog is not the escape artist type.

I keep it collapsed in the back of my truck (have a built in kennel in the cab), set it up at search sites, friends houses, hotels, whatever.

It looks like they have made some improvements over the model I have. Mine is easy enough to put together but has some little screw thingies at the sides you have to line up well and can get cross threaded, I think they have done away with those in favor of the easy to use clips that were (and still are) on each end of the unit. They have reinforced the corners as well.


----------



## John Thompson (Jul 10, 2013)

We just bought one for our puppy. I love the crate. The craftsmanship is excellent and it's very easy to put together. Our puppy seems to like it as well. It's definitely a well built crate. Look at Costco to buy it if you have a membership. They have it for the cheapest I've seen.


----------



## keith shimada (Dec 7, 2009)

I have 2 XL crates and like them. They're great for staying at hotels or anywere I have to set up crates. I have 2 ruff tough crates in my dog car (ford transit) and 2 700's at home. I only use the ICC's when I travel, so they don't get daily use but they seem to be holding up fine. My escape artist female mal hasn't gotten out of it yet. Costco has them on line for $450. 

When was looking for folding crates, I also found the Zinger crate. They're a lot more at $900. If anyone have one of these, I'b be curious to know if they're heavier duty then the ICC crates. http://www.zingerwinger.com/xcart/product.php?productid=16493&cat=380&page=1


----------



## Dawn Corell (Oct 22, 2013)

We got an XL for our pup. We've only had him and the crate for a couple of months, but so far so good. 

It is pretty easy to collapse up and down, and it has enough space in the bottom to have a mat or pad and even couple of chew toys left inside when collapsed. If you leave the airline rails off, it does have a little bit of rattle in the car, but they are really easy to put on/off, so we just keep them on. 

The XL that we have JUST fits in the cab of an extended cab GMC with a smaller person driving (ie. seat moved pretty far forward) if that is useful for sizing info. 

We did ship our dog in it, so it really does meet airline regulations... no problem there. The latch is nice and solid and lets you know when it is closed. We have the Tan version and a temp test in the sun right next to a VariKennel showed it to be 2 degrees cooler. 

It isn't something I would really want to load in and out of a car on a daily basis. It could be done w/out that much drama, but it is a little clunky. Not a design flaw or anything, just the size/shape that it has to be makes it a little hard to manhandle around. Might be easier for a taller person (I'm 5'4"). 

The only other thing we haven't figured out a great solution for is a water delivery system. No obvious place to attach a little bowl. 

Overall, we've been pretty happy with it.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

i took a look at the zinger

definitely nice. 
but the base price is way high, and if you go for all the options it jumps to just a few pennies under $1350.00 :twisted:

i had a guy who does custom work give me an estimate for one out of strong aluminum with heavy bar stock, etc and it was about 400 (in USD equiv), and that was @ Japanese labor rates
- maybe the "collapsibility" design is what makes it outrageous


----------



## Ang Cangiano (Mar 2, 2007)

Dawn, what about a 2qt pail with a carabiner to the horizontal bar on the door?

How big are the holes in the side? I'd be worried about a digger getting a toe or pad stuck and ripped off. I haven't seen one in person though, so maybe they aren't the right size for that to happen.

Ang


----------



## Dawn Corell (Oct 22, 2013)

Ang Cangiano said:


> How big are the holes in the side? I'd be worried about a digger getting a toe or pad stuck and ripped off. I haven't seen one in person though, so maybe they aren't the right size for that to happen.
> 
> Ang


Hole size:









The distance from the bottom of the crate to the first hole is about 9", so if a dog is a corner digger, I don't think they would snag all that easily? The floor that the dog is on is ground level, from the picture it may look like it is raised, but the dog really is level to the very bottom edge when in the crate.


----------



## Dawn Corell (Oct 22, 2013)

Dawn Corell said:


> The XL that we have JUST fits in the cab of an extended cab GMC with a smaller person driving (ie. seat moved pretty far forward) if that is useful for sizing info.


Crew cab... not extended. I need to figure out where the 'edit' is to edit an existing post.




_

Mod note: "Edit" is below the post, until it's timed out._


----------



## Ang Cangiano (Mar 2, 2007)

Dawn, thank you for the pics and explanation. They were helpful.

Ang


----------

